# Moonworks Favorites



## chl (Aug 30, 2012)

Any favorites or must haves?

chris


----------



## Genny (Aug 30, 2012)

Harvest Moon & Celtic Myst    I love them!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2012)

I second Celtic Myst! I also like Ancient Incense. Unfortunately, they discontinued my favorite which was Thieves. I loved that one.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 3, 2012)

Second Ancient Incense Mmmmmm and the Gypsy Rose sells really well for me and sticks well in soap


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 10, 2012)

Saffron & Spice and Patchouli Raspberry - both very nice!  Saffron & Spice is a big seller for me.


----------



## seo (Sep 10, 2012)

I just soaped with the ancient incense last night and it's heavenly!! Really dark and smoky, and great for fall. Also soaped with autumn embers last week and I'm in love!!! So glad I picked up several to try during their sale. I have a few I don't really dig (fall harvest being one of them!) and wish I could find local Indy soapers who wanted to do a fragrance swap. Is there a way to find local soapers via this board who might be close who would want to do that? I have tons I'd love to rehome as they're not my bag, you know?


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 12, 2012)

Seo are you on facebook? like moonworks if you are it is a great way to keep up to date with whats happening and Rhonda has just bought in a pile of new oils for testing!!!! I just got Bella Flowerbomb and Sugar Plum Fairy this week cannot wait to soap them


----------



## seo (Sep 12, 2012)

Lynnz- I am on facebook and have liked Rhonda's page, thanks for the tip. I was more looking for people who might be local to me and interested in an fo swap or something. I have several (ok, lots!!) I really don't like and want to destash locally so I don't have to ship them. I just went ahead and listed on craigslist, although I doubt that will really work out. I'm also looking forward to soaping the bella fragrance. Smells soooo good in the bottle! Her stuff is amazing!


----------



## Genny (Sep 12, 2012)

seo said:
			
		

> I just went ahead and listed on craigslist, although I doubt that will really work out.



You might be surprised. Every time I list my extra fo's on craigslist, I get offers very quickly.


----------



## seo (Sep 12, 2012)

Genny- you must live in a soapier town than I do! HA! I actually did meet a really sweet friend after she listed some of her fo's on craigslist, but I was her only responder. I've received only 1 response, and he wants them shipped (lives an hour away) I listed on craigslist to get away from having to ship! Argh. I might be stuck with these stinky (to me) fo's for the rest of my life. Sigh.


----------



## Genny (Sep 12, 2012)

I usually end up selling mine to chandlers.   
Do you have any other soaping stuff that you don't use that you could sell.  You could list it as a big package.  I did that a couple times and got a lot more people contacting me.  I started a couple people soaping that way  

You could post an ad in the members forum & see if there's anyone local to you. viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 12, 2012)

If I lived close by I would be over in a tick to have a sniff of those bottles :0).......................I would bring cake


----------



## Genny (Sep 12, 2012)

Lynnz said:
			
		

> If I lived close by I would be over in a tick to have a sniff of those bottles :0).......................I would bring cake




Oooh, cake


----------



## seo (Sep 12, 2012)

Some I can't stand so much, I'd gladly trade for cake. Ah dang, now I'm cake hungry! That wasn't very nice!  I'm going to try a listing on another soap forum if I can figure it out. I am so bad at this stuff! Lynnz yes, if we were closer, I'd welcome your sniffs! Where are you? Are you close to Indiana by chance? Nah, that would be too easy I'm sure!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 13, 2012)

seo said:
			
		

> Some I can't stand so much, I'd gladly trade for cake. Ah dang, now I'm cake hungry! That wasn't very nice!  I'm going to try a listing on another soap forum if I can figure it out. I am so bad at this stuff! Lynnz yes, if we were closer, I'd welcome your sniffs! Where are you? Are you close to Indiana by chance? Nah, that would be too easy I'm sure!


LOL afraid so it tis a plane ticket for us to all eat cake together :0(   guess I would have to bring lamingtons being like in Australia


----------



## seo (Sep 13, 2012)

Australia? Yup, that's probably the furthest away place in the universe from Indiana. No cake for me, no stinky fo's for you! Rats! HA!


----------



## BubblyRose (Sep 20, 2012)

chl said:
			
		

> Any favorites or must haves?
> 
> chris



Bramble Berry's Red Currant and Thyme, Linden Blossom

If you PM I can give you a fragrance that I created myself but am not using anymore. I made it back in 2004 and it is now time to retire it out of my line.


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 20, 2012)

The Raspberry Patchouli is really great.  I used Fall Festival for wax melts.  The Witches Brew is really nice.  I've only used that is candle and tarts, not soaped it yet.


----------

